# Need help finding some original poison stoppersÃ¢â‚¬Â¦



## Bottleman (Dec 9, 2005)

*Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

Any one know where I can get some stoppers for these quilted poison bottles? I dug them all at the same dump but couldnâ€™t even find one stopper. There were also a few broken ones and a huge broken one too. 

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## capsoda (Dec 9, 2005)

*RE: Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

Hey Tom, Those tops are almost impossable to find But easy to id. they have the same pattern on them as the bottle.


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2005)

*RE: Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

Nice digs, Tom. When these bottles were new, they were sold without the stoppers, which had to be ordered separately. Many of the buyers just used corks in the bottles because it was cheaper to do so. Once in a great while, I'll see one of the stoppers on eBay. Other than that, digging may be your best chance at finding them. You might also occasionally find a damaged bottle for sale with a good stopper. Good luck. Jim


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 10, 2005)

*RE: Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

Thanks. I know what they look like, they are a jagged patter and poison embossed in the middle. I just donâ€™t understand why I didnâ€™t even find one with the bottles. I have seen pictures of them and they have corks around the stoppers instead of being ground.


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 12, 2005)

*RE: Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

Jim, I think I skipped over your post when I did my last one. Thatâ€™s pretty neat that you had to separately order the stoppers. That may explain why I didnâ€™t find any. Do you know if they all had the same sized stopper or were there different sizes for the different heights of the bottles?

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2005)

*RE: Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

There were two different stopper sizes. They are listed in the old Whitall-Tatum catalogs right below the bottles themselves. No. 1 stoppers fit 1/2 to 4 ounce bottles, and the 6 to 16 ounce took No. 2s. The stoppers actually have a threaded glass shank, onto which regular shell corks can be threaded. The nice thing about this is that bad corks can easily be replaced without damage to the original stopper.

 Here's a fun fact from the old catalog-The larger size 16 ounce poisons of this style originally sold for $16.50 a GROSS!! How would you like to buy 144 of those for less than 20 bucks? Of course, that was 100 years ago and they were nothing special. Sadly, most of them got busted up when they were thrown out, especially the big ones. If I find a few stoppers that I don't need, I'll keep you in mind. I would say it's unlikely, but you never know. Stoppers or not, those poisons are still a great find! Jim


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 13, 2005)

*RE: Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

Hi Jim. I didnâ€™t realize you were into poisons so much. I think thatâ€™s pretty cool. I have one other bottle here that maybe you could identify for me. It stands 4 Â¼ inches high and is embossed with Not To Be Taken on the top and near the base on the back it says Rd No 334871. The color in the picture is pretty close to the actual color.

 ~~Tom


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2005)

*RE: Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

That's a nice shade of green, Tom. You have a British "flatback" poison bottle. I believe they are classified as an irregular hexagon in shape. The embossed number is a British patent number. Some British collectors refer to the shape as a coffin. These came in many sizes in cobalt, green and amber that I know of. They are very collectible, and generally worth at least $15-$20. Yours is a different shade of green than I have usually seen.

 I was reading the digging forum, sorry to hear about the lowlife who snaked your dig. Hopefully, the lazy b@st@rd didn't make any great finds at your expense. Unfortunately, we bottle collectors are not immune to such reprehensible characters. Congrats on that beautiful green Hutch! Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 18, 2005)

*RE: Need help finding some original poison stoppersâ€¦*

I will keep you in mind if i come on any spare stoppers for your KC-1 diamond and lattice poison bottles.I have them all and they are inpressive with stoppers.


----------

